# i have become a swatter



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

got three more today with a swat shot, two gaddies and teal. my total for the season by swatting is three gaddies, 1 ringneck, i teal and 2 geese. have not had many opportunities at flying ducks this year so switched to blasting them on the water. they taste the same though!!


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

have not had many opportunities at flying ducks this year so switched to blasting them on the water. they taste the same though!![/QUOTE]

im lucky if i see some ducks so if they are on the water or in the air they die just the same!!!! and taste just as good!!!


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

pikenetter said:


> got three more today with a swat shot, two gaddies and teal. my total for the season by swatting is three gaddies, 1 ringneck, i teal and 2 geese. have not had many opportunities at flying ducks this year so switched to blasting them on the water. they taste the same though!!


All three with one shot? You the man!!! Awesome awesome shooting!!!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a little swatting at all...generally means you are doing something right if you are getting the opportunity to swat them. Plus, as you said, they taste just as good, sometimes better as you are unlikely to shoot the breast up when swatting 'em...


----------



## casey7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Why would you brag about something like that?
SPORTSMANSHIP??


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a good water swat now and again. You can say they were just fully committed.  

My friends down in Ms call it "skillet shootin em". "It Don't wreck the meat"! :lol: Nice job 3 with one shot save on ammo too! 

Smoke


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

casey7 said:


> Why would you brag about something like that?
> SPORTSMANSHIP??


 :lol: I knew it was only a matter of time before someone like yourself would show up in this thread. There is nothing wrong with water-swatting a duck or goose. 

In my opinion it takes more skill to get within range of a bird on the water than it does to pass shoot. If you can sneak up on a bird on the water, or if you can conceal yourself well enough that a duck will swim into range, then you are doing something right. 

Any idiot can sit in a marsh and shoot at ducks flying by, how sporting is that?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

When ya ground pound or water swat they have been finished..


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah hes prolly the guy sky busting at the draw. so greedy he cant just let the birds work. sorry but we went to np tues afternoon and ive never seen it so bad made me sick. will not ever be back id rather be at work than watch birds that want to work keep getting shot at higher and higher. they were willing to work enough that even after that they would come give us a look. just sickening. plus its a lot harder to shoot em on the water than what you might imagine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Water swat ?.....Heck I couldn't even do that this morning......lol

Figured I take a little one for the dog, just as I was squeezing the trigger he flushed, second shot was "another" bad Kent, little sucker was lucky this morning for sure........:lol:


----------



## donbtanner (Sep 26, 2007)

FYI..... you dont become a swatter...... you are born a swatter and somewhere along the line you become decieved by satan that you must shoot birds on the wing...................:evilsmile


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> FYI..... you dont become a swatter...... you are born a swatter and somewhere along the line you become decieved by satan that you must shoot birds on the wing...................:evilsmile
> ​


Thats some funny crap right there! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I must of been born that way! 

Smoke ..............on the water!  ​


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

If they don't get back to flying by the time I raise my gun, that's their fault.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I would water swat if I found any enjoyment in it. I find it a lot more fun to shoot them on the wing. I'm not into duck hunting for the tasty meat. There is a lot tastier meat at a lot less price if that is your claim. 

I guess it is the same reason I don't shoot young bucks. I'm in it for the sport and challenge. I try not to knock people for their choices- but sometimes I can't help it.:evil:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> If they don't get back to flying by the time I raise my gun, that's their fault.


If they don't flush when I walk into the decoys, they get flushed by the first dieing on the water, the 2nd dies 1' off and the third dies 3' off. Their choice.


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> If they don't flush when I walk into the decoys, they get flushed by the first dieing on the water, the 2nd dies 1' off and the third dies 3' off. Their choice.


Caddis 
Can you explain WHY????

Is it just about killing? Is it just about saying you got a limit?

I am not trying to pick a fight with you. I truely want to understand this thinking. I am focusing on your post because . . . well. . . because you are a darn good waterfowler. By your posts I know you have money and I know you kill many many ducks, so it can't be about the meat.

You have posted on trips to the Dakotas. If my memory is correct even trips to the Carolinas and South America. Last year I believe you even traveled all the way to Alaska to harvest Harlequins. 

I just can't picture it. You travel to an exotic location to hunt waterfowl. Spent thousands of dollars to get there. Let's say the limit is 6 ducks. 3 just landed in your spread. Would you really shoot those 3 on the water and deprive yourself of the opportunity to shoot 6 on the wing????


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

hahaha wow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

The best part of duck hunting to me is the dog work..... If I tried shootin' 'em all in the air,,,, my dog would be even MORE pissed off than he already is....:lol:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

dude i shot decoying geese this year and stoned 2 and crippled a 3rd one in one shot. give me a break how much easier do you want it than that. its prolly more sporting trying to shoot em at 50 yards flaring feet up and teaching those dumb ones what a decoys spread is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Love myself some swattin... You decoyed the birds, might as well reap what you sow. 

Besides, nothing beats swattin some coots when things get slow!


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh wow, here comes the "holier than thou" statements. :lol:

Why should one care if a duck gets shot on the water or in the air? He committed to the decoys, you won, end of story....tak'em how you please.

I agree with the post earlier about the sky- busting....If everyone was made to wait until they landed then they could flush them or shoot them on the water we would have much better waterfowlers and waterfowling.....Instead we get the shoot 70 yards plus crowd for the norm.


----------



## amenz (Nov 17, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> The best part of duck hunting to me is the dog work..... If I tried shootin' 'em all in the air,,,, my dog would be even MORE pissed off than he already is....:lol:


Exactly. I passed on a goose opening day because a. it landed before I realized it was in my face and I didn't want to swat it, and b. because I was greedy for the 7 on their way into the dekes. As it turned out I rocked one on the wing and then emptied my gun trying to bring it down unsuccessfully. I should have just swatted the one in front of me and then gone to the air. Instead, my poor dog had nothing. Which is why this morning I swatted 2 drake woodies. Second one didn't fly after the first shot and I thought..... "Sorry bud, you're now my dog's second retrieve of the morning."


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

No problem.

Never really thought about it. You have me thinking, and I don't have a set answer since rules of engagement change every outing. 

55% of the enjoyment I get is from the weather, hence I like to layout hunt and be exposed to the wind and waves. 40% is watching the birds decoy into range and the last 5% is the kill. So I really don't put much thought into how a bird dies and I know the bird doesn't care how it dies.

I consider myself a wing shooter, not a duck hunter, so I'd always prefer to take a bird on the wing, but in some circumstances if a flock lands, they will be kicked up by one dieing on the water and the rest killed on the rise. Really killing a decoying bird or a bird on the rise is not much different than shooting one on the water.

Great question, since it really got me thinking.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

amenz said:


> Exactly. I passed on a goose opening day because a. it landed before I realized it was in my face and I didn't want to swat it, and b. because I was greedy for the 7 on their way into the dekes. As it turned out I rocked one on the wing and then emptied my gun trying to bring it down unsuccessfully. I should have just swatted the one in front of me and then gone to the air. Instead, my poor dog had nothing. Which is why this morning I swatted 2 drake woodies. Second one didn't fly after the first shot and I thought..... "Sorry bud, you're now my dog's second retrieve of the morning."


:lol:

Yeah,, I finally grew tired of the "_W T F,,, is wrong with you_?" look,, I was getting from my dog... :lol:

If they're gonna land now,, I let 'em,, just so the dog gets some work.


----------



## mossberg835 (Jul 30, 2009)

I love to see a duck fold up from a great shot and worry about it hitting one of us on the way down, but I also love fooling them so much that they think, Hey this looks legit, How you guys doi-BOOOOOM!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah,, I finally grew tired of the "_W T F,,, is wrong with you_?" look,, I was getting from my dog... :lol:
> 
> If they're gonna land now,, I let 'em,, just so the dog gets some work.


LMAO.......that's funny. I haven't gotten "that" look yet . But I'm sure
it's coming, just a matter of time.......


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

With geese, anywhere, but particularly managed areas, I get immense satisfaction at decoying birds and if they land before I shoot them, it just means I am doing something that much more better. This past Saturday we got 4 at the Waste Water hunt, 2 of which landed and the other 2 were about 10-15 yards...all I kept thinking was the guy I ran into the few days earlier who said, "we aren't used to this managed area hunting, we are used to hunting private land and shooting them at our feet, not pass shooting"....they said it as if it couldn't be done....lol same with ducks, one comes into the spread hot and lands before I shoot him, he's a goner when I do get my gun up.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> No problem.
> 
> I don't have a set answer since rules of engagement change every outing.



Dont go getting soft on me... You know what the "rules of engagement" will be for what I have scouted out for this weekend, if you come..


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

swatting is always fun and I really love sneaking up on woodducks in the swamps and hitting them totally by surprise. no decoys no calling just good old fashioned harvesting. It is actually harder than most would think and I have had much easier decoy hunts but when you take a limit of woodies with one shot its all worth the effort. My first double was two blue wing teal that swam out of the reeds and didnt fly. I started the love affair with swatting after that when I realized when no ducks are flying you can make your own odds by going to them.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

dude so sick if that look from tanker its like utter shame when like 2 or 3 of us whifff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Dont go getting soft on me... You know what the "rules of engagement" will be for what I have scouted out for this weekend, if you come..


Shoot 1 second before everyone else?


----------



## roughshot (Oct 25, 2008)

On the wing or on the water, I can guarantee it is going to take me a box of shells (ore more) to harvest my limit Names not roughshot for nothing.....speaking of that, I better order another case of shells.:evil:


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Zeboy said:


> Is it just about killing?


You're making this much more "deep" than it needs to be. When I go hunting, I am out there to kill 6 ducks. Sure, there are other reasons too. But the primary reason, is to kill ducks. If it were all about sunrises, sunsets, and camaraderie...I could think of better places to find those. (and I'd have to question my manhood) I don't use the term "harvest". I "kill" ducks. Let's be honest, that's what we do. As far as being sporting..I've never lost a crip, waterswatting a duck in the decoys. (although I have lost a few decoys) The rules are clearly posted, and water swatting isn't in there. If they land in the decoys, I'm not the guy yelling "Um, hey you...hey duck". I'm the guy going, "BOOM". 
It is what it is. You don't have to like it. You liking it, isn't in the rules either.
Everyone...rejoice, and waterswat away.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

SuperBlackEagle2 said:


> You're making this much more "deep" than it needs to be. When I go hunting, I am out there to kill 6 ducks. Sure, there are other reasons too. But the primary reason, is to kill ducks. If it were all about sunrises, sunsets, and camaraderie...I could think of better places to find those. (and I'd have to question my manhood) I don't use the term "harvest". I "kill" ducks. Let's be honest, that's what we do.


Well Said... I dont spend 30 dollars a day in gas, thousands on decoys, get my butt out of bed at 430 to go watch sunrises and hear birds chirp.. 

The most important thing for me is fooling mother natures critters... Success is very important to me, it doesnt have to come every day, but you can be dang sure if I get whipped I am learning from the hunt so that success will occur the next time out. 

So if ducks slip in and dont get shot in the air and they are swimming amongst the decoys, yes they will get hammered because they are ultimately fooled.. 

Everyone whines and cries about skybusters and than come back and whine and cry about water swatters.. If a fella can land every duck he shoots he is a hell of a duck hunter.. Shooting is such a small part of the equation..


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Well I've read some of the replies to this thread. 

I explained it this way to an older gentleman one time. I asked him if he had a problem with me shooting ducks on the water once in a great while, then why did he try to stop his deer with a grunt tube, or by whistling or making a doe bleet that really doesn't sound like a doe bleat. "Well I want to make sure I put the best possable shot on him" SO I replied with "well wouldn't it be more sporting if you scared that buck first so you could shoot him at a full run? I mean crap it would be a dang challenge hitting a buck on a full run correct"?

I asked him if he ever rabbit hunted. Yes I hunt over hounds. I say "oh cool, I to have hunted over hounds many times. It makes it fairly easy to shoot a rabbit when it is thinking about the hounds on his track so he's staying just a bit ahead of them just hopping along thinking he's safe and..................bang you shoot him just sitting there basking in his glory of staying away from that pack of hounds. Wouldn't it be more sporting if you jumped that rabbit first and then shot him on the run"? I see where you are going young man and I guess I never thought about it that way before. 

Many many other analogies to use in the context. But i'll stop here. Or as I like to say Nuff said. 

Bash away boys cause it doesn't matter I can take it. 

What does matter is that we ALL have ways we do things, and as long as we are obeying the rules set before us in the game guide, to each his own. 

Now ethics are another story. But we can save that for another post! 

Smoke


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I will swat 'em if they drop in before I can get a shot off. But I prefer taking 'em in the air 'specially on windy days as they're hard to hit when they're bobbin' up and down.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

let em come as close as they want to
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I too thoroughly enjoy shooting birds on the wing. I prefer to shoot bird on the wing, it's a very sporting time. Do I shoot a few on the water? Yea albeit very few but I do it. Do I look at others that don't do things the same way I do and critisize them for it?.............No because everyone has their own way to do things when it comes to hunting. As long as it's not illegal, so be it. It doesn't say anywhere in the rule book you can't shoot a bird on the ground or water. Now if we get into the ethical side I don't want to debate it.

It's ok to water swat a crip that was doing a mere fly by basicly not working your spread (e.g. pass shooting at a distance) but not ok to absolutly fool a bird into thinking he has just landed with a bunch of friendlies? I tend to disagree with that. I just fooled mother nature in it most primal form. 

Yea that excites the he!! out of me most times, and i've been doing it for 36 years. Still get excited when a flock of "stale" birds that everyone has shot or called at since the opener gets totally fooled by my calling and spread! Heck yes good stuff. Killin the bird and watching my dogg make a great retrieve even better.

OR my son having a difficult time killing birds on the wing on a particular day so ole dad lands a few birds and I tell him find yourself a big ole drake and dad will follow up when they get up! Heck yea good stuff right there. It's all about however you want to do it, while staying within the rules of engagment........... 
S


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I hunted with a guy once that swatted a pheasant on the ground. He said, "If their going to run like rabbits I'm going to shoot them like rabbits" :lol:

Not that this applies to the thread, but during the depression a shotgun shell was worth a lot of money to many. My father in law (that literally lived off the land at that time) told me he'd wait until waterfowl on the water would line up so he could kill as many as possible with one shot. If you aim at the closest ducks head the pattern string will carry into more of them. Never tried it, but it makes sense.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

as Smoke stated; to each their own - so long as it's legal.

you could even argue what's harder; actually landing a bird in your spread or shooting them on final approach?

personally, I always found some irony in "spooking up" a landed bird to flush it. like somehow, you NOW gave it a chance to live. 

really? have you ever seen a spooked bird actually make it out alive?!

~~~~~~~

Steve, it's still very much in practice today! I have the pleasure every year to hunt with a guy that makes it a practice to try and shoot doubles/triples. has nothing to do with being dirt poor (which he was as a boy), but it's been ingrained into his shooting regimen to look, wait...and line up birds for multiples. just his lil schtick! and he's "retired" at 45, so it has nothing to do with $$


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> If they don't get back to flying by the time I raise my gun, that's their fault.


 

Exactly


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

slight tangent/ humor


just remembered a time where NOT swatting a bird really bit me in the bah-hind.


N. Illinois, hunting out of our pit and working a huuuuge flock of geese to the rig.

for whatever reason, they buggered off and slid 3-400yds off to the left.

I'm a southpaw, so I'm always on the right side and while working that flock I noticed a suicide single that no one else saw just come barreling into the rig and sit down.

I tell the guys there's one on my side, they say go roust it up and whack it.
well, it's just not my thing. (if you ever land a goose in your rig, you probably know you can just about walk right to it before they take off - they just luuuuve their company!)

I decline and offer it up to the other guy. He says he's going to sluesh it right there, at which time, I tell him that's going to be one expensive bird as he'd be buying a bunch of used decoys!

so he hops out, walks 10-15 yds out and whacks it.















*BANDED!!!*








Son of a........:rant:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Branta said:


> really? have you ever seen a spooked bird actually make it out alive?!


Yes KLR numerous times:coolgleam


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Branta said:


> really? have you ever seen a spooked bird actually make it out alive?!


YES!!!
when i spook it it does.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I take the Mark Sullivan approach. By landing in the decoys the bird chose how it wanted to die. 

I think everyone on this board would prefer to shoot birds on the wing, but the bird doesn't care how it dies, it is legal to shoot them in the air, water, ground, so it is just a personal choice. Puddlers are pretty darn easy to kill as it is, is it really any more sporting to shoot them parachuting down where you just blot them out, pull to the next, blot them out, etc...?

I prefer to shoot birds in the air, but if the mood strikes me, it will die in any number of ways that fall within my own ethics.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Im backin the swatters! If you can get them feet down... youve done your job. (unless their blue bills...dont take much) Sometimes they come in too low and your at risk of shooting a decoy so you gotta wait for them to swim around a little. Them little jokers are harder to kill on the water sometimes


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

*



BANDED!!!
Son of a........:rant:

Click to expand...

* 
Exactly: "A bird in the hand baby"! Plus I do like to eat the lil buggers, they are awesome table fare in my opinion. Coulda, shoulda, woulda, Russel! :lol: Well I bet that dude was happy you passed on that bird wasn't he? 

Do that for me if we ever hunt together again will ya?  

Smoke


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> I prefer to shoot birds in the air, but if the mood strikes me, it will die in any number of ways that fall within my own ethics.
> ​


Gene your starting to scare me! I've been agreeing with your post replies latley. :yikes: Either I must be coming around to your way of thinking :help: or maybe we are more alike than I had wanted to believe we were...........  Either way............. I'm scared! :lol: 

T​


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh my gawd...

Gene and Todd agreeing with each other, 

dogs and cats holding hands.....



ARMAGEDON IS UPON US BOYS!!! :yikes: 


~~~~~~

Smoke, it must be a family trait because my uncle did the same thing, ONCE!

Hooded Merg buzzed the decoys. He saw that it was a mergatroid (and not a woody as his buddy exclaimed) and on it's next pass, he told his bud he could shoot if he wanted.

Bam. SMACK...



BAND!!




honestly.... a hoody band? really?!!! what's the chance of that?!!!

he STILL grouses about that one and it's been 20yrs, easy!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Oh my gawd...
> 
> Gene and Todd agreeing with each other,
> 
> ...


 Funny crap right there! :lol: 

Thats how is supposed to be in Heaven the lion laying with the Lamb.........

t​


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

if you shoot like we do some days ill take a duck on the water in my decoys any day plus it means i did something right and plus they all taste so good wraped in bacon why would i not shoot then:evil:


> have you ever seen a spooked bird actually make it out alive
> ​



yea im just not gonna answer that queston lol

but yea like most of us i would rather shoot a bird on the wing but will still swat one if given the chance. took a buddy out for his first time ever duck hunting the other day and we had been shooting bad all morning so finally we had one land just outta range and swim into the decoys and i told him its your bird you can eather shoot him on the water or flush him up and he said hell and let my first duck get away by flushing him boom!! and he had his first bird and was grinning ear to ear


----------



## Quakstakr (Nov 3, 2009)

To me it's always nice to have somebody with you that likes to swat them.
Let them shoot then, I'll start shootin' at the rest of the flock.

And I don't hesitate to swat at a buffie if it lands in the decoys. They're practically bullet proof when their wings are protecting them.

Speaking of swatting buffleheads. Buddy shot one once that we couldn't get to fly.

When he got home and cleaned it, it had been shot in the leg. He said the smell of the gangrene was enough to make him hurl...mercy killing.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't swat. Not my thing.


----------



## E.S.Trombly (Oct 18, 2010)

Man i dont mind a pond pounding here and there especially when birds are hard to find... Crap I even let em land on days i cannt seem to hit em' flying... sometimes you just gotta have something to go home with!!!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

to each his own....

personally, i like to positively identify my birds, pick the biggest, best looking ones outta the bunch and shoot that one first and move on to my number 2 and 3 pics, lol.

for one, its nice to actually watch birds dump in the dekes now and again and watch them swim around, its part of the enjoyment of the sport. if you don't do it your truly missing out. 

for another, a good part of the time they will flush when you pull up, easy shot sure but at least you know what you are shooting at and chances are it won't end up a crip.

and hey, lets face it. sometimes they land outta range and swim in. when birds are that shy you gotta take out some of the educated birds right?! lol

shooting on the wing is great, nothing like seeing a bird fold up and land at your feet but thats only half the enjoyment of the hunt in my eyes. i love seeing them fully commited and swimming in the dekes.


with that all being said though, i'm done letting geese land unless they are out of range...them puppies are a tough kill on the water. i bought some BBB to try on crips. my nieghbor just suggested going the opposite route and getting some 7 1/2 shot. i'm going to try both.


and really, when a bird is 25 yrds out you think its that sporting shooting them in the air? most people that have done this for awhile have no problem with a bird well in range. and if your shooting missles then your really not trying to decoy your birds and have wounded more then you will ever realize. i've shot birds with feathers all over that flew away like they were never hit, i'm sure that happens pass shooting alot.

what it boils down to is do what you want. just make sure every one hunting with you knows what to expect.


----------



## lonzo (Oct 12, 2010)

swatter you go dude its better than sky busting and teaching the birds a thing or too id rether hear of a guy becomeing a swatter then hear of you getting a high ball with a golden pellet and becomeing a sky buster


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

> them puppies are a tough kill on the water. i bought some BBB to try on crips. my nieghbor just suggested going the opposite route and getting some 7 1/2 shot. i'm going to try both.


I haven't bought steel shot in a while. Do they make it in 7 1/2 shot size? I know I'm saying the obvious, but don't have any lead shot shells with you when waterfowling. 

The theory behind the smaller shot size is that it gets past the feathers better than the big stuff. Another thing to do with crips is to shoot them going away from you. (which they naturally do when you walk up to them) The shot penetrates the feathers better. The wings deflect pellets with a side shot and you have to hope for one or two to hit the neck/head.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

i'm talking steel target loads, i know it comes in 6 and i think a 7 1/2 or something.. thats the idea, get under the feathers protecting the buggers and better shot density for the head. on the other end of things, BBB might retain enough kinetic energy for the kill shot..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I would like to tell a little story.


One Gray day on lake Eire, I was taking my turn in the box(layout boat). It was a slow day not much wind. Then downwind of me a see a Flock of birds working my way. As they get closer the size of them isn't growing as fast as what bluebills will. The thought of Butterballs dance in my head. They come near but land just outside the spread. There is 10 of them just outside the decoys. 

I stay down watching the birds mill around straight in front of me. They Inch closer and closer as they swim in. Then one dives down. Then another, then another. Well the thought got in my head wait until half of them are under then take a shot at whats on top. The moment came there was 4 up on top nice and tight with one pull of the trigger 2 stay and two takes off, I down one of them. As I turned to look back where they where diving one more comes up. I take that one. There is 4 floating in the dekes as I reach for more shells. I slide two more in just as the rest come back up to the surface. Two more trigger pulls and two more down.

I hear the tender coming from behind me, I call out butterballs down butterballs down on the radio. The tender answers back how many floating and how many kicking. All Floating 6 of them.I was done for the day. I spent the rest of the day wishing I had a perch poll with me.lol


This story is brought to you by water Swatting.:yikes::lol:


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

I was recently out when a lone drake mallard swam near my decoys. I decided to be "sporting" and not swat him. I decided to walk toward him until he sees me and takes to the air, then shoot him. I did so. He hit the water and began flapping and swimming away. He was able to gain enough speed to get up on a plane in the water and actually make pretty good speed. Two more shells fired at him while he swam for the cattails were ineffective. I looked for him hard, but could not recover him.

I wish I would have just water-swatted him, rather than leave a crippled bird. I realize, though, that if I had put a better shot on him he would have hit the water dead.


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

lonzo said:


> swatter you go dude its better than sky busting and teaching the birds a thing or too id rether hear of a guy becomeing a swatter then hear of you getting a high ball with a golden pellet and becomeing a sky buster



I like that !


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

ill swat a duck every time i get a chance!!!!


----------



## arrigo1 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't object to swatting ducks on the water, but the guy who took the pheasant on the ground would have been done for the day unless my dog was at my side and I had told him that he could take the shot.



stevebrandle said:


> I hunted with a guy once that swatted a pheasant on the ground. He said, "If their going to run like rabbits I'm going to shoot them like rabbits" :lol:
> 
> Not that this applies to the thread, but during the depression a shotgun shell was worth a lot of money to many. My father in law (that literally lived off the land at that time) told me he'd wait until waterfowl on the water would line up so he could kill as many as possible with one shot. If you aim at the closest ducks head the pattern string will carry into more of them. Never tried it, but it makes sense.


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 7, 2008)

usually when im hunting with a partner, we shoot em in the air. When Im by myself waterswatting does happen. I usually sit and watch the dekes when by myself. Sometimes by the time i see them and grap gun they are down. This year when i was off for the week by myself, i hit a lot on the water. Just pretty to watch them greenheads keep coming. Last day of week had guys set up close to me, so as soon as in range i shoot. Still ended with 4 mallards, last two were a double in the air, truley nothing better than that, especially with knuckle heads set up real close.:evil:


----------

